# venustus growth rate



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

are these guys slow growers?i got a venustus and a polystigma at the same time and size about 2".both in the 180g both eat really well,but the polystigma is noticeably gaining in size but the venustus seems the same.is this a fair comparison?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

My venstus grew from about 2" to 6" in 9 months or so.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks tannable.i guess waiting is the hard part.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think my C.borleyi is growing alot faster than my venustus.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

My venustus' got big quick so I don't think the type alone is slow at growing in size.


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

my red zebras out grow all the other fish every time. i have no idea why but they do.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

smidey said:


> my red zebras out grow all the other fish every time. i have no idea why but they do.


Probably cause they are the dominant fish


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

noki said:


> smidey said:
> 
> 
> > my red zebras out grow all the other fish every time. i have no idea why but they do.
> ...


they werent at all, they went into a grow out tank with baenschi, fryeri & buffollo heads a month younger than the others & easily won the race to 2".


----------

